# DuBois Poodles



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a few people here who are really good with identifying kennels, but I'll start you off with two names I see mentioned here often: Jacknic and Rivers Edge, both in Michigan. Even if they don't have litters available or are too far away, they may know someone closer to you who has availability.


----------



## Kmartin (Feb 28, 2021)

Liz said:


> We have a few people here who are really good with identifying kennels, but I'll start you off with two names I see mentioned here often: Jacknic and Rivers Edge, both in Michigan. Even if they don't have litters available or are too far away, they may know someone closer to you who has availability.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## caradiamond (Oct 14, 2020)

jhoff said:


> I am interested in a standard parti poodle and I'm wondering if anyone has experience with DuBois in Illinois or Pink Begonias in Iowa. Looking for a reputable breeder in the Midwest - family companion dog. Thanks!


I got my poodle from Dubois and had a great experience


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

One of my neighbors has a DuBois poodle. Sadie is very sweet . . acts like she's up for a romp with my boy when we run into them on walks, but we haven't managed that yet. They are not big on showing (title some of their dogs), but I've become ambivalent on that, as long as a dog is from health tested parents and structurally sound.

I believe that this breeder is 'first come, first served' for puppy placement. It would be worth a discussion to see if they do puppy evaluations at the appropriate age and would recommend a puppy based on your priorities.

They tend to breed often. Yet there are show breeders who also do this. How important is that to you?


----------



## jhoff (Feb 28, 2021)

caradiamond said:


> I got my poodle from Dubois and had a great experience


Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## jhoff (Feb 28, 2021)

scooterscout99 said:


> One of my neighbors has a DuBois poodle. Sadie is very sweet . . acts like she's up for a romp with my boy when we run into them on walks, but we haven't managed that yet. They are not big on showing (title some of their dogs), but I've become ambivalent on that, as long as a dog is from health tested parents and structurally sound.
> 
> I believe that this breeder is 'first come, first served' for puppy placement. It would be worth a discussion to see if they do puppy evaluations at the appropriate age and would recommend a puppy based on your priorities.
> 
> They tend to breed often. Yet there are show breeders who also do this. How important is that to you?


Great question. I'm a layman to dogs, but as a mom to two I don't feel like dogs should be bred often. This is very helpful feedback and food for thought. Thanks!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Scooterscout99 may have meant frequent litters from different bitches, rather than overbreeding a single bitch. I don't have personal knowledge of DuBois.

If you're set on a parti, and understandable if you are, it will limit the number of breeders to choose from. Parti's can't be shown in the AKC conformation ring so many AKC breeders stick to the solid colors.

UKC allows parti's in their own conformation ring so you're more likely to find UKC breeders. Another source is gooddog.com for what they call non-standard poodles.





Poodle (Non-standard) puppies for sale from trusted breeders | Good Dog


Find a Poodle (Non-standard) puppy from reputable breeders near you and nationwide. Screened for quality. Transportation available. Visit us now to find your dog.




www.gooddog.com





Not knowing your experience in selecting a quality, conscientious breeder, here's some thoughts. 

Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

When you start making contacts, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.
Color preferences are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies. Many poodle colors change thru their lives.
Temperament is lifelong trait.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your preferred area.

As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".


An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List. 


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my personal criteria (I have another more detailed but just this for now):

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come. Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred. _


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


----------



## igrene077 (Mar 24, 2021)

jhoff said:


> I am interested in a standard parti poodle and I'm wondering if anyone has experience with DuBois in Illinois or Pink Begonias in Iowa. Looking for a reputable breeder in the Midwest - family companion dog. Thanks!


I am just a Dog Mom who owns a Dubois parti poodle who is our family companion dog. He's 10 months old, and he's a wonderful dog, smart, trainable, got him at 10 weeks and was pretty much potty trained. He responded well to the crate too. He loves people, other dogs, and just wants to sit in your lap...all 62 lbs! The breeder Tari has information on her website what certifications and health checks she provides. I have not had any health issues or problems with my boy! Tari was wonderful to deal with, and very receptive to any questions you have. If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------

